# Halftone help



## affordable (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm trying to print out a design with halftones on my hp 8500 color laserjet via ghostscript but the dots look like little bullseyes instead of solid dots. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Are you converting to grayscale bitmap before printing to the PS file?


----------



## affordable (Apr 6, 2007)

Yes, it is greyscale


----------



## GetLost (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey Chris,
Been a couple months.. 
Like this attached image?
Did you get it figured out?

Getting back into tshirt art from an unexpected turn of events. Trying to pick back up from where I left off with low budget and plenty of time.

Any info would be helpful.
Later, Ron


----------

